# Goat can't stand please help!



## parphyfarm (Apr 25, 2019)

We are very new to this and a little worried.

1.5 year old female. No fever. Struggles very hard to stand and gives up. Still eating and drinking normally. Peeing and pooping just fine. Eyelids are pink. Was fine yesterday but won't get up today. Her cry is weak today which is worrisome as she is normally very loud 

Due to husbands recent health issues, cant afford a vet for another few weeks and I am worried this may need some help right now.


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 25, 2019)

Could be b12 deficiency (polio) but I don't know for sure...
I'll tag some goat people
@B&B Happy goats @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice


----------



## parphyfarm (Apr 25, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Could be b12 deficiency (polio) but I don't know for sure...
> I'll tag some goat people
> @B&B Happy goats @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 25, 2019)

parphyfarm said:


> Thank you so much!!!


You're welcome! And welcome to BYH


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 25, 2019)

parphyfarm said:


> We are very new to this and a little worried.
> 
> 1.5 year old female. No fever. Struggles very hard to stand and gives up. Still eating and drinking normally. Peeing and pooping just fine. Eyelids are pink. Was fine yesterday but won't get up today. Her cry is weak today which is worrisome as she is normally very loud
> 
> Due to husbands recent health issues, cant afford a vet for another few weeks and I am worried this may need some help right now.



Do you have any red cell for horses, it works well on goats,  I would try that asap....
I can't  tell you what is wrong with her, i could only guess....so  red cell would be my first go to without a vet. The red cell will give her vitamins  and minerals and may help, she could have worms or many other issues...without her seeing a vet we are flying blind....


----------



## Rammy (Apr 25, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from Tn! So glad you joined us. Look around and see what interesting stuff you can find. You'll get to "meet" folks at the same time. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Oh, and we all love pics, so post them anytime you feel the need! Please make yourself at home!
PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself. Old folks like me  will never remember from this post & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes. Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 25, 2019)

I wish @ Southern By Choice  or  @One Fine Acre @MiniSilkys  could help you......


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 25, 2019)

Unfortunately my only recommendation at this point would be to get her to a vet.
There are far too many things it could be and she should be seen.
Vet visits never seem to happen when we can afford them, perhaps your vet can work with.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 26, 2019)

How is your goat this morning ? Any improvement  ?


----------

